# Lightspeed, I see your fly and raise you a spider



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not much just thought I'd Share :lmao:. Definetly the closest so far. 




Basilica by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Disclaimer: this photo was posted in an act of boredom to poke fun at Lightspeed this was not intended for serious CC. If  you are looking for a decent photo to critique please move along you won't find one here!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

blackrose.. the focus is soft on the body (based on the large version on Flickr).... did you sharpen it at least?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose.. the focus is soft on the body (based on the large version on Flickr).... did you sharpen it at least?



Yeh I did actually. Just was bored and put something up here to crack at Light lol. Wasn't mean for serious CC. I know it can be better.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

She seems to have found an Orchard spider, like the one I posted.
He's very small..........like about a half inch front front legs to back.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> She seems to have found an Orchard spider, like the one I posted.
> He's very small..........like about a half inch front front legs to back.



I actually think it's a Basilica Spider. But same size. Very small. Not an excuse for an aweful photo though

Again, not meant for serious CC I know it's not good lol Was just trying to have some fun


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

And you're about to.
I'll call your spider


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> And you're about to.
> I'll call your spider



???? What's coming next??


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

you'll see


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

CALL!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fold lol. I'll see you soon!!!!!! This is not over!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Fold lol. I'll see you soon!!!!!! This is not over!



lol


oh man.

hahaha


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Fold lol. I'll see you soon!!!!!! This is not over!
> ...


I just added a disclaimer to the original post.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

I went to get supplies earlier and I found a dinosaur exactly like Gipsons.
I was gonna buy it and throw some light on it and do a black and white just like Gipsons.
The damn thing was 25 bucks. I couldn't believe it. 25 bucks for a plastic/rubber dinosaur.

That will tell you what Gipson will go out of his way, to do.


----------



## ConradM (Jan 15, 2012)

Man, I can't wait for spring so I can try my hand at some outdoor macro photography.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> I went to get supplies earlier and I found a dinosaur exactly like Gipsons.I was gonna buy it and throw some light on it and do a black and white just like Gipsons.The damn thing was 25 bucks. I couldn't believe it. 25 bucks for a plastic/rubber dinosaur.That will tell you what Gipson will go out of his way, to do.


Also tells what lengths you'll go to to compete. I thought you were like swimming in money and women. Surprised you'd even mention $25


----------



## Diver_matt (Jan 15, 2012)

I hate you all.  :x  Kidding, of course.  The fact you're calling the first one not good is even worse.  I'm wishing I could even pull the that one off.  Oh well.....someday.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> I went to get supplies earlier and I found a dinosaur exactly like Gipsons.
> I was gonna buy it and throw some light on it and do a black and white just like Gipsons.
> The damn thing was 25 bucks. I couldn't believe it. 25 bucks for a plastic/rubber dinosaur.
> 
> That will tell you what Gipson will go out of his way, to do.



Or that Charlie has kids that like dinosaurs. My 2yr old is addicted to them I could ship ya one lol!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 15, 2012)

You have not changed your signature yet Reb.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> I went to get supplies earlier and I found a dinosaur exactly like Gipsons.
> I was gonna buy it and throw some light on it and do a black and white just like Gipsons.
> The damn thing was 25 bucks. I couldn't believe it. 25 bucks for a plastic/rubber dinosaur.
> 
> That will tell you what Gipson will go out of his way, to do.



There was no price tag on it when I bought it, so I had no idea how much it was! I carried it to the counter, and the girl charged me two dollars! lol!.. I got lucky!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I have no children (that I know of anyway!)    Love kids, but jut never had any... first wife hated them with a passion! 

Becky...Just reading that sent a cold chill down my spine, though!  lol!


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know whether to be happy or sad that we have no insects right now.

+15F right now.  I guess I'll be happy and stay inside!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

Ron Evers said:
			
		

> You have not changed your signature yet Reb.



Hahaha no I haven't. Can I even do that thru my iPhone? I need to look


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 15, 2012)

Too cold for outdoor insects here as well, minus 26C @ bedtime last night.  

Here is one from warmer times.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

Ron Evers said:
			
		

> Too cold for outdoor insects here as well, minus 26C @ bedtime last night.
> 
> Here is one from warmer times.



Those are such pretty bugs. And no I dont think I can change my signature from my iPhone  onto the kindle doubt that'll work either lol


----------



## Compaq (Jan 15, 2012)

One of those grasses are looking at me, Ron!


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't help but put 2 and 2 together blackrose. This is just girl code for sexy talk isn't it?! You're looking at his fly and you want to raise his spider? I see what's going on here!




:lmao:


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

Omg ballistics I nearly choked laughing so hard to that! Lol


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2012)

*Moving to the Macro Gallery*
Please remember that the Beginners forum is aimed at improvement and critique and that photos posted in it are for critique. Please use the galleries (where replies may or may not contain critique) or the just for fun gallery (where critique is not allowed) for less serious posts.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Overread said:


> *Moving to the Macro Gallery*
> Please remember that the Beginners forum is aimed at improvement and critique and that photos posted in it are for critique. Please use the galleries (where replies may or may not contain critique) or the just for fun gallery (where critique is not allowed) for less serious posts.



Angel.. is this a promotion?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2012)

Love is in the air


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2012)

With all these spiders and mantis around I don't think I want to be in love - its a rather fatal occupation.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Overread said:


> With all these spiders and mantis around I don't think I want to be in love - its a rather fatal occupation.



Sounds like a really bad song/poem I wrote for a buddy of mine who had a punk rock band... back in the 80's.... lol


----------

